# Can I take Lactaid pills while I have IBS?



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi, I have Chronic Gastritis, IBS, I'm Lactose Intolerant, and Acid reflux. I am wondering if i take lactaid pills i will be ok cause of all the problems that i have.. Please if someone can help me i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

I suffer from lactose intolerance (on top of a range of other intolerances) and lactaid does not help for my lactose intolerance at all. I would suggest that you try it to see if it works because its a fairly cheap medication.


----------



## spelljen1991 (Jul 7, 2017)

Just try it. I can eat some foods really successfully with lactaid-parmesan, butter, and yogurt, but ice cream and most cheeses are a no go. It depends on how sensitive you are, but it's worth a try, right?


----------

